# Brag on siblings



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Reins littermate sister....Ruby Grace

Ruby Grace won Best of Winners in a beautiful line up under esteemed judge Michael Canalizo (who just judged poodle at Westminster) and then went on to win group 1 Owner handler and Reserve Best in show Owner Handler under the wonderful judge Eric Ringle!! So proud of my girl!!
He also has a brother littermate that has also 

Say What?? Who's a new Champion??? Introducing (pending AKC results) CH Parkview Raise a Glass to freedom (Afterglow Albero x Dulcinea Creole Voodoo Queen) Hamiltin won BOV and owner handler group 2 yesterday and WD and BOS today!!! 
Thanks to judges Wendy Willhauk and Linda Hurlebaus for honoring my baby boy with these wins!!

Pretty nice from 1 litter if I do say so...LOL Ruby is a midnight black, and Hamilton is white, just like Renn


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That's awesome. I remember Renn's first pics in your 52 weeks thread. I showed them to a bunch of people because I was so impressed by what a magnificent pup he was (almost as much as Javelin).


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Wow! that is awesome!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH BOY!! The proof of a well bred poodle is a wonderful brag! Do we get to see pictures soon?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

A righteous brag! Would love to see pictures. I’m a fan girl for Afterglow.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I will try to post some pictures there on my FB page and sometimes they are web blocked.






That is Ruby


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Wowza


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

This is Hamilton...Renn bro sibling


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh my


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

I agree with Twyla: “Oh my!” Renn’s look alike brother with the head tilt


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

How exciting.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am very happy for his breeder. She has been working hard. She now has a mini she has started. I love seeing her updates with her crew.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your wins! That is fantastic. I am a big fan of Afterglow Alberto, he is the sire of my apricot special!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I don't have wins, Renn is just my pet b ut his siblings are the winners.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Wow!!! So wonderful! They are gorgeous! I notice that his sister is already in a continental and looks to have a ton of hair for a pup! And the brother is just darling and wonderful that he got his Ch while in puppy coat!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Wow!!! So wonderful! They are gorgeous! I notice that his sister is already in a continental and looks to have a ton of hair for a pup! And the brother is just darling and wonderful that he got his Ch while in puppy coat!


Yes I think he was only 10 or 11 months old in that photo. I don't really know much about the ins and outs I'm just happy for the owners and his breeder.


----------

